# Box jointing



## jfsjr61 (Feb 11, 2017)

I am fairly new to woodworking and I would like to know if it is possible to box join all 4 corners AND the bottom?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sure. It will take some careful lay out. Place your five pieces together as they will be oriented when finished. 
Then plan your cuts.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

same as Gene said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ just make sure your side cuts….. fall just above your bottom cuts….... post when done …...Welcome 2 LJ"s …........GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, Jeremy somebody recently did it on YouTube. Can't remember the guy's last name, I think it starts with Sc--.


----------



## jfsjr61 (Feb 11, 2017)

I appreciate you'all getting back with me, and thanks for the info. I am thinking about trying it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> I appreciate you all getting back with me, and thanks for the info. I am thinking about trying it.
> 
> - John


Please take some pictures as you progress. 
It occurred to me that I didn't mention a lay out trick. If you want equally spaced fingers, figure the length of your pieces in multiples of the finger widths.

Good luck.


----------

